# Hairy legs



## maplegum (Jan 24, 2011)

Bailey won't shed out these 2 patches of hair on his back legs! Crazy little horse and his hairy legs!
















And some other photos of the horses doing what they do best...eating!






Willow is looking really beautiful



She has the most naturally shiny coat during summer, she glistens.











That's all !





xox Leonie xox


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 24, 2011)

Your willow looks alot like my satin. Cute pics


----------



## jleonard (Jan 24, 2011)

Love the tufts of hair, too cute! I also love looking at your photos and the beautiful landscapes. I've been thinking, Willow and Dasher sure would make a nice pair


----------



## maplegum (Jan 26, 2011)

jleonard said:


> Love the tufts of hair, too cute! I also love looking at your photos and the beautiful landscapes. I've been thinking, Willow and Dasher sure would make a nice pair


You mean a 'driving' pair? Never thought of that! Yes they would actually. Now that Dasher is starting to gain weight and look healthier, it's getting harder to tell the two of them apart! My husband calls Dasher 'the other Willow'.

Not sure how Willow would go driving though. She is quite flighty compared to Bailey. Never say never though!


----------

